# Y Pipe - 66 Plate GTR



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

My mate is after a good Y Pipe for his currently stock GTR. Res, or non-res....

Anyone have anything?

PM with details.


----------



## George T (Jun 6, 2020)

James GT-R said:


> My mate is after a good Y Pipe for his currently stock GTR. Res, or non-res....
> 
> Anyone have anything?
> 
> PM with details.


Got a milltek Y pipe being taken off today, open to offers.


----------

